# Caravan Club declare early Peak Season......err, why?



## Mikemoss

I've always thought the Caravan Club sites were slightly expensive for what they offered (in many cases, a car park with different coloured gravel and a few shrubs) but this one takes the biscuit.

I wanted to book two nights (April 8 and 9) at the Looe CC site in Cornwall only to be stagged to see a charge of £86 for the four of us on a standard pitch. Apparently they've decided that April 8th is peak season this year for some unaccountable reason.

A call to the UK bookings line brought the response that it was 'because of Easter and all the Bank Holidays.' Well, excuse me, but Easter is on 22nd April, not the 8th, and the Royal Wedding and May Day bank holidays come much later.

Is it them, or is it us, for thinking that £40+ a night is a fair charge to park overnight on a bit of gravel with an electric hookup?

To me it's way beyond reason and I won't be bothering with any other CC sites at those kind of rates.

Rant over, search for alternative non-CC site begins.


----------



## Penquin

"Supply and demand" seems to fit the bill.  

They seem to get away with it whatever they charge, sadly it is impossible for them to meet the number of nights wanted by the members - there are simply not enough spaces for enough nights.  

This is made worse by non-arrivals (and they have admitted it happens) and seasonal bookings which means a pitch is blocked for the entire season for a reduced fee per night. :x 

Until these systems change the situation will remain as a serious annoyance for many people. :roll: 

They (the paid bosses of the CC) have no desire or intention to even consider change as has been evidenced by the replies that many of us have received. :evil: 

Sadly, it no longer functions as a "club for the members" but as a multi-million pound business whose shareholders (the members) seem to have little or no influence.

Rant over (for now anyway!) :twisted: 

Dave :roll:


----------



## teemyob

*Time and Prices*

You think that is bad.

I priced a pitch in Dorset. £68 per night over Easter for 4 adults and a 2 year old.

Taking some extra time off and are going down to Southern France. Heated indoor/outdoor pools, slides, splash pool. Entertainments and nice quite areas if you prefer. Best bit €14 per night and extra for the adults. But they have done us a special deal €56 for 4 nights.

So :
Dorset £272
Provence £50

We are going to use some aires and combine with a Stay around some lakes for a further 12 days.

TM


----------



## wakk44

That is expensive  

The CC sites are normally of a high standard and excellent facilities but I agree that is too much to pay per night,I would check some of their certificated locations in that area.You can get some lovely little sites at a fraction of the price.

I think you have been penalised for having 4 adults in your party as it is charged per person,also the dates you want are in peak season.


----------



## peribro

Is it much different to tour operators which charge much higher prices for holidays during school holidays and other peak dates but often very low prices in the off peak months? The problem is that all these seasonal business lose money for many months of the year and have to make their profits in just a few months.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Being as councils are thinking of providing Aire,type areas,pehaps it would be worth relaxing the rules a bit,so farmers could be allowed to have "Units",Tents/C/vans/M/Homes,on their land during the summer months. 
We know from experience that in GOC,during the Bank Holiday periods at least,the powers that be,are only to happy to get the tourers off the roads,so freeing up access to day trippers,=,more money for the local traders. So why bother with the CC,go direct to local councils.
Ted.


----------



## Techno100

I'm using a CL on Anglesey for the Royal 11 day Easter break £9 per night full facilities.


----------



## fdhadi

Hi Mike,

Their calling it "Peak Season" because a lot of the children break-up for Easter on the 8th April.


----------



## Rosbotham

What Frank said. School terms are generally fixed length nowadays, not flexing with Easter. This year Easter falls right at the end of the school easter holidays, the schools break up on 4th April. QED it's peak. Whether £40-odd/night is justifiable is another matter completely.


----------



## blongs

fdhadi said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Their calling it "Peak Season" because a lot of the children break-up for Easter on the 8th April.


Yes, here in Harrogate the kids break up on the 8th. My mum works at a school in Skipton and they break up on the 8th as well. Both North Yorkshire.

In East Yorkshire our kid breaks up the week afterwards so the last day is 15th.

Ben


----------



## ned

*CC*

Hi,

Yes, over the last few years I have progressively p****d off with the CC. The last straw came when we went to pick up our new van from HymerUK and, as you do, wanted to stay somewhere to check everything out for a night close to the dealers before we trudged off south. We decided to go to Southport for the night. We looked it up in our book and it said that it would close the following day. Off we went and arrived at 6.30 in the dark and cold and were presented with a bill, for two of us and the dog for £25.00. Twothirds of the toilet and showers were closed down. Only one water tap was on as well as one toilet waste disposal. I went off to remonstrate with the wardens who just said take it or leave it we close tomorrow so if you can leave before 10 tomorrow as we have alot of work to do. Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat! I cut my card up right in front of them and sent an email of to HQ. No reply. In fact when ever I have emailed or written to them I have never got an acknowledgement of any kind.

Yep CC --------- Stuff it............. Ned


----------



## Mrplodd

They (CC) just seem intent on driving us all out of the country !! as has been said, France offers much more for less money


----------



## ovalball

It makes you ask the question,do we really need to be members of the CC?Membership fees up to £40 and site fees just going up and up.I for one will think long and hard before renewing mine next year.Rip off Britain strikes again.Bonjour as Del would say.


----------



## teemyob

*France*

Again, another typical example.

Site with full facilities but with many quiet areas if you want them.

Fully Serviced Pitch (water, waste and 16A EHU).

£67 for four nights as Easter Friday, Sat, Sun & Mon even less with offers like camping cheque.

Berny Riviere (Vic-Sur-Aisne)

Calais 2- 3 hours drive.

TM


----------



## teemyob

*easter*

Have a look at this


----------



## Vennwood

Must agree I'm getting more and more disillusioned with the CC and have long since stopped using the CC sites and only use CL's. I even ran foul of the wardens for not parking "centre peg" and when I pointed out that if I did go centre peg I would get my awning fully out - didn't make a scrap of difference.

But it doesn't end there. With all the limitations on the CC's other services it is driving many folk away. Weight and length limits on Red Pennant, Price of sites always include EHU - no exceptions even if you don't need it, mods to MH's no Solar Panels, when will it end........


----------



## Dill

Yes I was only talking to the wife last week about not renewing our membership this time. I can certainly do without the CC. I have always thought the way these sites charge for electricity is a total rip off. Rip Off Britain.

Regards

Dill


----------



## A37

We're taking an early tunnel crossing on 12th April and were looking for a stopover between London and Folkestone.
We usually stay at the cheapest CC site on route. 
This time the cheapest was £25 (normally about £15), so instead we booked a room at Premier Inn for £29.

With two young kids it was worth paying four quid extra for the convenience of not having to prepare the van for the night then pack it all up a few hours later. 
Also no grumpy wardens to deal with because we arrived after nightfall, despite stating arrival time on the booking form !

Ridiculous situation :roll: 

Dan


----------



## Mikemoss

That is just so b****y mean - the bit about the 8th being the start of school hols for many.

I've checked with the C&CC and they are still in low season then, and I've also spent an illuminating half hour checking the prices of other comparable sites in the Looe area - where even the most expensive was less than half the price the Caravan Club think they can get away with.


----------



## Rosbotham

Seems to me the CC can't win here. Other threads are full of people (including me...) complaining that the sites are over-full and they can't get on. So we now move onto complaining that they're charging too much. Notice the disconnect? Economics of the market really...if it was indeed too much for most, the sites wouldn't be full.

Seems to me there's an argument that sites should be restricted to CC members in peak time, but beyond that it's tough choices between keeping prices low and managing everything on first-come-first-served, or choking demand a bit by having peak pricing.

C&CC are probably kicking themselves that they've screwed up and left a school holiday period as being low season.

Me, I use the indication that peak pricing applies to be an indicator that the place will be over-run by kids so stay away...


----------



## lib

Yes I believe the CC had jumped on the band waggon of ripping us all off now families are priced out of going abroad on package tours. They seem to forget it is supposed to be a Club for members benefits.

After our bad experience at Rowntree Park last weekend we will definitely not be renewing our membership (after being members for about 30 years). The warden there went out of his way to be awkward and unhelpful, and was downright rude to some 'first timers' parked next to us. I have written to HO about it and await their reply.

Perhaps instead of paying a research company to get our views through their invited surveys, they should listen to members now and again.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Maybe we've been lucky but I don't find the CC particularly expensive compared to independent sites. We're going to Dorset to visit my son's family over Easter and we would have liked to have stayed at the Durdle Door independent site as it's the closest to where my son lives. It was far too expensive to consider though, so we've settled for Crossways CC for six nights and a nearby CL for the next four.

Yes, France can be great value and we'll be going there later this year, but if you live in the north it's not going to meet all your motorhoming requirements. I haven't checked lately what non-members would pay for CC sites but I think we use them, and the CLs, often enough to make it worth the £40 membership fee.

We have also never had any trouble with CC wardens, or the ones at CCC for that matter.


Chris


----------



## geordie01

We are off on the 15th april using cc sites rowntree park, burrs country park, gibson park and edinburgh. ten nights away cost in site fees £258.00. £25.80 per night two adults one child . good sites, clean sites safe sites. i have been on sites on the continent that charge lot more for a lot less and some that charge less for the same and less for a lot less 
£25.80 per night imho is not a rip off. sure i could go and park in a lay by or up some dark country lane for free but with my partner and teenage daughter on board i quite like the security of the site,.
If you do not like the warden and i have only met one i did not take a shine to don't get mad get even (neve rever upset a plumber) .french drains are really hard to unblock


----------



## passionwagon

8O Peak season is correct as this is the first weekend that starts the school holidays. :idea:


----------



## Mikemoss

geordie01 said:


> £25.80 per night imho is not a rip off. quote]
> 
> Agreed, but £43 per night (which is what I was quoted for a standard pitch) is beyond the pale to me at any rate.


----------



## grandadbaza

I looked at a few CC sites for the 8 & 9th of April , but they were I agree too expensive , booked in at CCC site at Scarborough for £14.55 per night ,that I consider reasonable


----------



## jimmyd0g

passionwagon said:


> 8O Peak season is correct as this is the first weekend that starts the school holidays. :idea:


Absolute rollocks & symptomatic of rip of Britain. So, let me get this right? Easter is very late this year, so _some_ education authorities decide (for reasons of practicality) to have the Easter school holiday early - and the CC jumps in there to have, in effect a 4 week Easter peak season? Easter peak season prices (whenever Easter falls) should be for a maximum of 2 weeks. I'm just glad that we will be in France for the 'proper' two weeks of Easter (the week that includes Good Friday & the week that includes Easter Monday).


----------



## 747

I am not renewing my CC membership this time. I get the feeling that they are taking the mickey.

It's the poor caravanners I feel sorry for, they cannot wildcamp and are being held to ransom.

I am keeping up the C&CC membership as the prices are more reasonable with the age concession, even though we almost exclusively wildcamp.

There is nothing like waking up to a spectacular view. It beats looking at a row of white boxes.


----------



## Hymervanman

I think that the majority of the UK schools are taking the first two weeks of April as "Easter" and then taking the Easter week-end as an extra holiday. The Royal wedding week-end merely complicates the issue this year. I know of one LEA whose children will only be educated for a total of 6 days in April so it really is a peak season all month. 
The flipside of this is that in the LEA where my son is educated (proper Easter Term holidays!) the schools were given freedom to allocate half-term individually; setting half-term of 10-20 June meaning good weather and off peak rates.. RESULT!!!!!


----------



## 96299

Hi

Do what we do-don't entertain them. We only join for the cl's of this world. We have been camping for three and a half years now and haven't and will not stay at one of their club sites. Proper camping to us is the 5 van sites, rough and ready is how we like it. :wink: 

Steve

PS We might not even rejoin the CC in protest to the inflated prices that they now charge. :evil:


----------



## Rosbotham

jimmyd0g said:


> So, let me get this right? Easter is very late this year, so _some_ education authorities decide (for reasons of practicality) to have the Easter school holiday early


I think you'll find if you do a quick internet search that you meant _"most"_. Most LEAs have moved to fixed semesters nowadays.

Works great for me because there's not actually as much demand for annual leave for that magic week between Easter & the royal wedding from my colleagues with kids as I'd expected.

As for the CC, the proof of the pudding will be whether they fill the sites. Being hard hearted commercial, I think they've probably judged it correctly. Harsh on families? Undoubtedly.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Is it any wonder parents take their children on holiday during the School Term to avoid being ripped off by vastly inflated prices during the School holidays?


----------



## 96299

geordie01 said:


> We are off on the 15th april using cc sites rowntree park, burrs country park, gibson park and edinburgh. ten nights away cost in site fees £258.00. £25.80 per night two adults one child . good sites, clean sites safe sites. i have been on sites on the continent that charge lot more for a lot less and some that charge less for the same and less for a lot less
> £25.80 per night imho is not a rip off.
> 
> Well, that is double what I am willing to pay. Call me tight if you want to but, I only want to rest me six wheels for the night, not buy the site. :wink:
> 
> Steve


----------



## Davethepenguin

*Caravan Club*

The CC charge what people are daft enough to pay. I surrendered my membership some 8 years ago & have never looked back. I refused to pay the prices they demanded but haven't had problems finding alternative places to spend the night since.

We now live in France & pay now what we paid for a CC pitch in 2003. Plus we have all the aires, lots of which are free.

I'm sure if people refused to pay the prices the prices would drop.


----------



## jimmyd0g

KeithChesterfield said:


> Is it any wonder parents take their children on holiday during the School Term to avoid being ripped off by vastly inflated prices during the School holidays?


Remember, though, it's not just kids / parents who are effected by this. My wife teaches & although we have no school or college aged kids of our own we are also stuck to going at peak times. :x :x


----------



## Fugglestick

We know from experience that in GOC,

Would that be the General Optical Council or the Gay Outdoor Club??????????????????? :lol:


----------



## Fugglestick

Chigman said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are off on the 15th april using cc sites rowntree park, burrs country park, gibson park and edinburgh. ten nights away cost in site fees £258.00. £25.80 per night two adults one child . good sites, clean sites safe sites. i have been on sites on the continent that charge lot more for a lot less and some that charge less for the same and less for a lot less
> £25.80 per night imho is not a rip off.
> 
> Well, that is double what I am willing to pay. Call me tight if you want to but, I only want to rest me six wheels for the night, not buy the site. :wink:
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, too true Steve. If a stand was taken prices would fall. Rip of Britain, alive and well...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockerboots

Hi,
I`m only in the cc for the Cls as i think their club sites are over priced.
I`ve compared cc sites with independants many times when going somewhere & have found more of them to be cheaper with the same standard facilities.

Local to me is a cc cl and a c&cc cs and as i deliver to both of these i enquired as to how often they are inspected by the relevant clubs and apparently not as often as they should and hinted that if a non member happened to drop by and a pitch was available, for the usual fee would offer it.
This is probably true across the country so if the CC wants to over charge, then who really needs the club. :wink: :wink: 

Andy


----------



## peribro

The whole thing is subjective. Some people think that CC charges are exorbitant and a rip off whilst other people think they are good value for money. Obviously an awful lot of people think they are good value otherwise many sites wouldn't be full at peak times. I'm staying in two sites next week - an independent and a CC. The cheapest is the CC as it was last time we were away and stayed at both types.


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*



peribro said:


> The whole thing is subjective. Some people think that CC charges are exorbitant and a rip off whilst other people think they are good value for money. Obviously an awful lot of people think they are good value otherwise many sites wouldn't be full at peak times. I'm staying in two sites next week - an independent and a CC. The cheapest is the CC as it was last time we were away and stayed at both types.


I agree but lets not forget an opportunity to knock the CC wont be missed by some
Bri


----------



## Weareoff

The CC sites we have used have been clean, well organised and secure.

You pays your money and takes your choice.....its up to you. No pressure.

We will continue to use CC sites. Cost is always known in advance so if it's not your preferred budget....go elsewhere.

We like them.


----------



## peedee

Well there is plenty of availability in April so clearly many are thinking it is getting too expensive. Personally I avoid peak periods like the plague.

peedee


----------



## geordie01

well for the people that don,t want to use cc sites and not renew membership that is good for the folks that want to use them as more space will be available.
to spend shed loads of dosh on a motorhome and complain that some one wants to charge you some money to park it on a site in this country so you can use it WHY DID YOU BUY IT?.
If you want to use it for next to nowt use aires or stelplatz in other countries nothing wrong with them used them many times myself or wild camp in this country as i have done loads of times by myself in a tent and kayak but not with my family in tow
but thats just my view


----------



## Vennwood

geordie01 said:


> well for the people that don,t want to use cc sites and not renew membership that is good for the folks that want to use them as more space will be available.
> to spend shed loads of dosh on a motorhome and complain that some one wants to charge you some money to park it on a site in this country so you can use it WHY DID YOU BUY IT?.
> If you want to use it for next to nowt use aires or stelplatz in other countries nothing wrong with them used them many times myself or wild camp in this country as i have done loads of times by myself in a tent and kayak but not with my family in tow
> but thats just my view


You could say why buy a car if the price of fuel is so high or why buy potatoes from Tesco because they have risen in price. For me the point about having a view is that hopefully the people on the end of the line be it Tesco, CC or the Government will hear about it and do something. Its got nothing to do with why I buy things its to do with what I want out of life and as I get older I want better value for my money.

In the case of the CC they are doing something about their insurance policy restrictions and will be announcing a new policy in the coming weeks Why are they doing that - because "we listened to our customers and realised we weren't meeting our members requirements"

If enough people complained about the price of sites and the block booking of same then maybe they would also do something about that. Sadly if people don't vote with their feet then it will take a lot longer. A broker was saying to me the other day that Axa was loosing out on its market share of motor insurance and were having to do something about it. Could that be because customers moved over to Aviva and got a better deal


----------



## Techno100

Yes we've all done the insurance switch this year :lol: 
Me and her 12yrs with direct line for our cars and such a huge increase we moved to LV and NOW direct line advertise 12 months for the price of 10  but that still ends up dearer than we were paying.
Vote with your feet is the only way forwards as it's market forces that dictate at the end of the day. 
However as our trips are only ever 2 adults we find the CC largely but not entirely reasonable.


----------



## kaacee

Vennwood said:


> geordie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well for the people that don,t want to use cc sites and not renew membership that is good for the folks that want to use them as more space will be available.
> to spend shed loads of dosh on a motorhome and complain that some one wants to charge you some money to park it on a site in this country so you can use it WHY DID YOU BUY IT?.
> If you want to use it for next to nowt use aires or stelplatz in other countries nothing wrong with them used them many times myself or wild camp in this country as i have done loads of times by myself in a tent and kayak but not with my family in tow
> but thats just my view
> 
> 
> 
> You could say why buy a car if the price of fuel is so high or why buy potatoes from Tesco because they have risen in price. For me the point about having a view is that hopefully the people on the end of the line be it Tesco, CC or the Government will hear about it and do something. Its got nothing to do with why I buy things its to do with what I want out of life and as I get older I want better value for my money.
> 
> In the case of the CC they are doing something about their insurance policy restrictions and will be announcing a new policy in the coming weeks Why are they doing that - because "we listened to our customers and realised we weren't meeting our members requirements"
> 
> If enough people complained about the price of sites and the block booking of same then maybe they would also do something about that. Sadly if people don't vote with their feet then it will take a lot longer. A broker was saying to me the other day that Axa was loosing out on its market share of motor insurance and were having to do something about it. Could that be because customers moved over to Aviva and got a better deal
Click to expand...

Spot on....

Keith


----------



## GEOMAR

*caravan club*

just another way to rip people off ( rip off Britain right enough )
GEOMAR


----------



## peribro

*Re: caravan club*



GEOMAR said:


> just another way to rip people off ( rip off Britain right enough )
> GEOMAR


I can't see how the CC charges can be called a rip-off. They publicise them up front, there are no hidden charges and no-one makes anyone stay on a CC site. As others have said, if enough people stop using CC sites then they will either have to reduce their prices or start shutting sites. However, given the numbers of people still using their sites that seems unlikely I would have thought.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Techno100 said:


> snipped ...However as our trips are only ever 2 adults we find the CC largely but not entirely reasonable.


This is how we feel. Also, being retired we often go for a few days midweek rather than at weekends, so the apparent problem of mass pre-booking doesn't usually affect us.

For us, membership of both clubs represents good value, especially when you take into account the availability of CLs and CSs. We probably use the C&CC less often and I noticed their membership fee was £49 this year, rather than £40 for the CC. So if we left one it'd be the C&CC.

We would be cutting of our nose(s) to spite our face(s) if we cancelled our CC membership. Those who feel it is a rip-off are free not to join but we won't be heeding their call to join any mass boycott movement that isn't in our interest.

Chris


----------



## kenny

*c club*

that is one of the reasons i let my wallet do the walking this year have been a member for 25years but no more kenny


----------



## Telbell

Is 22/22 April School Hols?

Just done a search on the C&CC website (which incidentally is much more user friendly than CC) and can get 2 nights for £26.70 (Clent Hills)


----------



## tulsehillboys

Use a certified site - you wont get all the whistles and bells but it will be hell of a lot cheaper and quieter too!


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Telbell said:


> Is 22/22 April School Hols?
> 
> Just done a search on the C&CC website (which incidentally is much more user friendly than CC) and can get 2 nights for £26.70 (Clent Hills)


22nd April is Good Friday (and also my birthday  ) so, even though the actual school holiday dates vary from place to place, all schools will be off for Fri 22nd and Mon 25th.

Chris


----------



## Mouse44

*CC*

Hi

I make Penquin right the prices that the CC are charging are a tough,we have been Caravaning and Motorhomes for over forty years now and we have noticed over the past four years the CC are overhauling there sites and not always for the better ie to many rules and regs and this seems to de personalize the sites,there does not seem to be the inter actions between campers as i remember when my kids were young or have i got that old git syndrome.

PS as we are now coming into retirement we are going over to the camping and caravan club as they give discounts to old farts.


----------



## Rosbotham

ChrisandJohn said:


> We probably use the C&CC less often and I noticed their membership fee was £49 this year, rather than £40 for the CC. So if we left one it'd be the C&CC.
> 
> Chris


?
If you pay by Direct Debit, C&CC is £37, CC is £40 (at least that's what their websites say).

Paul


----------



## lucy2

Welcome to rip off CC

Membership up from £35 to £ 40
( I have not had a pay rise for 4 years)

National rally up to in excess of £ 100 ( incl lecky)
I have attended for the last 4 years

Fed up of having to book popular sites 6 months in advance, or ringing the site on a thurs or fri prior to the weekend to enquire if they any cancellations. 

After 4 years membership, my answer is

Goodbye CC I have cancelled my membership, The responce from 

CC sweet FA!!!, The same answer I get when I send them emails!!

End of rant


----------



## Techno100

I'm off ere 18€ a night
http://www.campingporsperon.com/brittanycamping.html

But £164 for the tunnel July/Aug it all averages out :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Rosbotham said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We probably use the C&CC less often and I noticed their membership fee was £49 this year, rather than £40 for the CC. So if we left one it'd be the C&CC.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> If you pay by Direct Debit, C&CC is £37, CC is £40 (at least that's what their websites say).
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Thanks for telling me that, I'll check. We do pay by DD and it's because I thought I saw the amount of £49 for C&CC that I quoted it. I've just tried to check on-line but can't seem to get a proper connection to my accounts at the moment.

Chris


----------



## Vennwood

Just been reading through the BritStops post and going by the number of folks that have signed up goes some way to show that there are a fair number of MH'ers looking for alternative places to stay. Maybe the big boys should take note......


----------



## MicknPat

Jented said:


> Hi.
> Being as councils are thinking of providing Aire,type areas,pehaps it would be worth relaxing the rules a bit,so farmers could be allowed to have "Units",Tents/C/vans/M/Homes,on their land during the summer months.


I thought the Government had done such a thing, I'm just trying to find the forum and its thread that announced it, unless anyone else can help with the details?


----------



## peedee

Letter in the April CC mag pointing out to all the moaners that £30 p.n for a family of four is good value for money. There was a time it was easy to know when peak season prices applied. Now with this 4 tier system of "Low" "Value" "Saver" etc its over complicated. I can see the point of introducing a winter rate but why "Value" and "Saver"

peedee


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

Steady Peedee you will be in the firing line next
Bri


----------



## Andysam

I've just about to cancel my membership- my renewal's just come through. The CC is supposed to be a Club- a not for profit club at that.

Take the Sheepcote Valley site for an example. For me to stay there per night in the Easter hols with 3 kids is £34 a night. The site is one of their busiest running close to capacity most of the years and around 50% even in the depths of winter. It has 269 pitches. Using the quoted rate in Peak season at 50% capacity that is £4000 per day. Who thinks it costs that much to run a site?

I expect a club site to have clean toilet/shower blocks and to be in a good state of repair. They all are pretty much, but where does all our money go? I've asked and been told it's reinvested as part of a reinvestment programme. I asked what and they say maintaining and upgrading sites.

It's just too rich for us, don't get me wrong other campsites are terrible. Just last week I paid £15 for a night in the New Forest on a 5% sloping field with 2 toilets and showers at £1 a time with no other facilities (not even washing up), but that wasn't a club it was a private "site" (field).

We went to France for the first family holiday with the kids last year on a package Siblu camp site- they aren't cheap but after ferries and travelling it was a fair bit cheaper than the CC club we stayed at the 3 years previously in a caravan where we had on inch of water inside the awning, wardens buying bails of straw to put on the site for traction and demanding that "breathable" groundsheets were used.

Enough- I'm off CC, cheerio.


----------



## peedee

Andysam said:


> Take the Sheepcote Valley site for an example. >snip< It has 269 pitches. Using the quoted rate in Peak season at 50% capacity that is £4000 per day. Who thinks it costs that much to run a site?


It obviously doesn't but overall I think they made a loss on sites in 2009 put down to the £4 million cost of site electricity bills!



Andysam said:


> but where does all our money go? I've asked and been told it's reinvested as part of a reinvestment programme.


I'll knock them for some things, but you cannot knock them for that, they have invested a lot over the last five years in trying to improve the pitch/member ratio and site improvements.

The best way to influence a club is from within, if you want to use sites, it certainly isn't any better outside.

peedee


----------



## barryd

I just don't get it, I really don't. Im not trying to be clever or anything but what is the appeal of staying on one of these clubs sites? Everyone seems up in arms about the costs and there are very few positive posts. Personally I would rather stick pins in my eyes than stay on one, they sound awful. When we were in Devon in September we stayed on a CL with a wonderful sea view. It was £4 a night. There was only us on it. A Mile down the road there was a CC Club site with no views and £30 a night and packed! WHY!!!!

Can somebody explain to me what the appeal is as I really dont understand.

Im away for 2 weeks over Easter and the Royal Wedding weekends. Total cost of Campsites? Nil. Views? Priceless.



















I appreciate that wild spots like the ones above are not everywhere but CL and CS sites are. Its worth the membership just for the CL sites (and the great days out vouchers) but club sites? Nah, no thanks.


----------



## 96299

barryd said:


> I just don't get it, I really don't. Im not trying to be clever or anything but what is the appeal of staying on one of these clubs sites? Everyone seems up in arms about the costs and there are very few positive posts. Personally I would rather stick pins in my eyes than stay on one, they sound awful. When we were in Devon in September we stayed on a CL with a wonderful sea view. It was £4 a night. There was only us on it. A Mile down the road there was a CC Club site with no views and £30 a night and packed! WHY!!!!
> 
> Can somebody explain to me what the appeal is as I really dont understand.
> 
> Im away for 2 weeks over Easter and the Royal Wedding weekends. Total cost of Campsites? Nil. Views? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that wild spots like the ones above are not everywhere but CL and CS sites are. Its worth the membership just for the CL sites (and the great days out vouchers) but club sites? Nah, no thanks.


Barry-I dont get it either mate. I'm with you all the way. 8)

Steve


----------



## peedee

I guess for me it is variety and what the other half insists upon after a period of "roughing it" i.e plenty of hot running water, washing machines, a good supply of electricity to recharge everything, even a bit of security for a sound nights sleep.

peedee


----------



## barryd

peedee said:


> I guess for me it is variety and what the other half insists upon after a period of "roughing it" i.e plenty of hot running water, washing machines, a good supply of electricity to recharge everything, even a bit of security for a sound nights sleep.
> 
> peedee


Yes I can understand that for the odd night (not sure about the security thing) but I still don't understand why someone in a motorhome would choose to go and spend several nights or even a week on one. As I see it the reason for having a motorhome is freedom and independence. I spent thousands of pounds on a van which is self sufficient why would I then pay again for toilets, showers and hookup I don't really need? Might as well have a cheap caravan.

As I see it nearly everyone is moaning about site fees and the CC in general. All Im saying is there is an alternitive and quite a good one at that!


----------



## Zebedee

It's the herd instinct Barry.

Many people feel threatened in wide open spaces, especially at night.

I know that security in numbers is largely illusory, and might be catastrophically misguided if some of the neighbours are a bit suspect, but most folk still like to flock together. :roll: 

Ever been first on a mile-long deserted Italian beach? You find a spot and settle down - then an Italian family arrives, and where do they go? 8O :roll: 

Even if you have trudged to the far end, they will still follow you and set up within a few yards of your group.

Curious?

Dave


----------



## barryd

Zebedee said:


> It's the herd instinct Barry.
> 
> Many people feel threatened in wide open spaces, especially at night.
> 
> I know that security in numbers is largely illusory, and might be catastrophically misguided if some of the neighbours are a bit suspect, but most folk still like to flock together. :roll:
> 
> Ever been first on a mile-long deserted Italian beach? You find a spot and settle down - then an Italian family arrives, and where do they go? 8O :roll:
> 
> Even if you have trudged to the far end, they will still follow you and set up within a few yards of your group.
> 
> Curious?
> 
> Dave


Well the way I see it if I was an Axe Murderer and I wanted to slay a few Motorhomers I would go to a CC site where there are bound to be loads. I wouldn't go looking on some remote hill top in the Lake district or half way up a French Alp.

So be warned. Your not safe on a CC site from Axe Murderers. Don't think that cronky old Warden will save you either, they will get him first! :lol:

Sorry


----------



## Zebedee

Oh my gawd! 8O 8O 

I was worried enough about being gassed - now I've got to guard against axe murderers. :roll: 

Motorhoming certainly can be dangerous to health!! 8O 

Dave :lol:


----------



## 747

Zebedee said:


> Oh my gawd! 8O 8O
> 
> I was worried enough about being gassed - now I've got to guard against axe murderers. :roll:
> 
> Motorhoming certainly can be dangerous to health!! 8O
> 
> Dave :lol:


I carry an axe in the van. 

Don't worry, I am not renewing my CC membership....sleep well CC members. :lol:


----------



## barryd

Zebedee said:


> Oh my gawd! 8O 8O
> 
> I was worried enough about being gassed - now I've got to guard against axe murderers. :roll:
> 
> Motorhoming certainly can be dangerous to health!! 8O
> 
> Dave :lol:


Yeah see. They don't tell you about that in the CC Magazine!

Thats why 747 isn't renewing his membership. He has admitted to carrying an Axe. He's let his membership lapse on purpose so he cant be traced!

So if your on a CC site and see a bloke with an army of Pug's and Whippets coming towards you run for your lives!


----------



## 747

Thanks for nothing Barry. :evil: 

I will have to use C & CC sites now for my leisure activities. :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

747 said:


> Thanks for nothing Barry. :evil:
> 
> I will have to use C & CC sites now for my leisure activities. :lol: :lol:


Yeah but dont forget to take your Tag off this time otherwise you wont get out of Gateshead.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

barryd said:


> I just don't get it, I really don't. Im not trying to be clever or anything but what is the appeal of staying on one of these clubs sites? Everyone seems up in arms about the costs and there are very few positive posts. Personally I would rather stick pins in my eyes than stay on one, they sound awful. When we were in Devon in September we stayed on a CL with a wonderful sea view. It was £4 a night. There was only us on it. A Mile down the road there was a CC Club site with no views and £30 a night and packed! WHY!!!!
> 
> Can somebody explain to me what the appeal is as I really dont understand.
> 
> Im away for 2 weeks over Easter and the Royal Wedding weekends. Total cost of Campsites? Nil. Views? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that wild spots like the ones above are not everywhere but CL and CS sites are. Its worth the membership just for the CL sites (and the great days out vouchers) but club sites? Nah, no thanks.


Barry

I don't find it difficult to understand your camping preferences, especially as you have told us many times how you like to camp and why.

What I find difficult to understand is why you won't accept that others may have different circumstances, needs, priorities and preferences. I'm sure I've seen members on here explain why they use club sites. There won't be just one explanation though, just as some wild campers, like yourself, will emphasise the importance of the view and others are prepared to park up anywhere as long as it's free.

We use CC and C&CC sites as well as CLs and CSs. It all depends on where we want to go and what we want to do. If necessary we'll use independent sites but to be honest we have generally found them more expensive and less consistent than the club sites. We have on 2 occasions overnighted off site, but these have been special circumstances where we've known what to expect. We haven't done any speculative wild camping, though that's not to say we won't at some point.

Now you can take this as a positive or negative but club sites are like the M&S of camping. You can expect a certain standard wherever it is. You know the facilities will be good, the shower water hot and plentiful, the standings hard and relatively level. You also know it will be relatively easy to dispose of grey or black waste. When we use a site it is rare for us to sit around outside, we are usually off walking somewhere or maybe getting a bus into whichever city we're visiting. A nice view from the van then is a bonus, not a priority.

We've recently exchanged our AutoSleeper Medallion for a Hymer C544K. For various reasons filling and emptying water in the AutoSleeper was a lot of hassle, especially in the winter months. Decent showers on site were perhaps more important to us then than they are now with the Hymer. There's still the issue that by using club showers you can both shower at the same time, which when you want to get off an out is a good thing.

The Hymer however has a much more limited sink and kitchen area. This will mean that we'll take advantage of the washing up facilities on club sites, though we wouldn't go to a site just for this reason.

You asked if someone could explain the appeal of club sites. There is no one 'appeal' but many reasons, including convenience, why people might use them. We have rarely paid more than £15 a night for a club site and rarely paid less than £10 for a CL.

At Easter, when we're visiting my son's family in Dorset, our first choice would have been the CL at Nutley Farm. Not only is it the closest to my son's home but it's in a beautiful spot on Winfrith Heath, I'd recommend it (EHU but no other facilities). I think the current rate is about £13. Unfortunately for us it now adults only, so as we'd like our granddaughters to visit it isn't suitable. Second choice would have been the independent site at Durdle Door, but the prices are prohibitive. Third choice is the CC site at Crossley. We've booked that for our first 6 nights as we've been there before and it's in lovely woodland that the girls can run around in. For our last 4 nights, as Crossley was fully booked, we're moving on to another nearby CL. Maybe, next time this CL will be our first choice, it all depends on how well it suits us and how well we manage in the new van without hook-up.

On another point you raised about more people criticising the club sites that saying they're satisfied. Surely it's a well known phenomena that people will more readily moan than compliment. We've personally not had a problem with CC over either costs or booking, but as expensive, fully booked sites seem to be the main reason why some are cancelling their membership it would seem to show there must be many satisfied customers.

I would have my own criticisms of the CC, more related to being caravancentric, but that's another issue.

Chris


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

A very good reply that I would as a father of 2 young kids have to agree with. I would also agree with the last sentence but the people who do the most compaining seem to feel they are in the majority
Bri


----------



## barryd

Ok, Ill consider myself ticked off! Sorry if my post was a bit of an anti campsite rant. You make very valid points. I just like to point out to those that are complaining that there is an alternative. Perhaps some are unaware of CL sites or are wary of wilding. 

I think when your enthusiastic about something and you have a big gob like me you tend to shout about it at every opportunity. 

Maybe we should have a poll to judge the satisfaction level with the CC. I actually would say satisfied as I think their CL sites and discount vouchers are excellent.

Cheers
Barry


----------

